# I have some Betta art!



## BurnishedOchre (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello everyone! Seeing that I hadn't seen this thread before, I thought I would display some of my Betta art for you to see. I have mostly done artwork of my own betta Desmoda, but had been commissioned to do a digital painting of an owner's male and female as well.

Enjoy!

I apologize for the size of these images - I wish I could shrink them!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're stunning. I especially like the shading on the female in the last one. Amazing work!


----------



## BurnishedOchre (Oct 30, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> They're stunning. I especially like the shading on the female in the last one. Amazing work!


I appreciate that! Thank you very much.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Your pictures are absolutely amazing. I wish I could draw like that. Good job!  Do you take requests at all?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's great! You are a very talented artist!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Amazing! the las one looks like the female in it is A wild type because of her salamander color!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Your artwork is amazing! Wow, it's just so beautiful and so detailed!


----------



## PucknLoki (Sep 10, 2010)

oh wow those look absolutely amazing


----------



## r3h0ld3r (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

this is purely amazing. your texture blending and attention to the details is just wow.


----------



## Novah (Aug 23, 2010)

That is amazing, i will have to take some pics to post of mine!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

astounding :O


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

:welldone::nicefish:Oh so pretty and very wonderful! It is amazing how good it is! :thumbsup:


----------

